

Why I'm a Programmer - aiiane
http://codingkilledthecat.wordpress.com/2012/11/09/why-im-a-programmer/

======
spindritf
Hm, Adblock seems to be interfering with Wordpress(.com) blogs -- loading gets
stuck on s{0,2}.wp.com (waiting for...). That's the first time it broke
anything for me, is this a known issue?

------
dinkman
This is something that every non-technical manager needs to read.

